# Web  -      ?

## kit

( ) ()? 
.
 ,   joomla 1.5.
   ,  :
1.    (   ,  ,       ).
2.      (          ).
3.    . 
    2  :
1.   joomla,   (        ).
2.     -  (     ).
       (   ). 
-   ?

----------


## kit

3.     -   .

----------


## admin

*kit*, 1    Joomla  1.6.x.    .
3.         JomSocial,   http://huntingbook.com/

----------


## kit

,

----------


## admin

*kit*,  Joomla 1.5    : http://www.rsjoomla.com/joomla-compo...criptions.html

----------


## kit

.

----------

